# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to Reverie 








Have a nice day










Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Reverie,
























to you....And many more!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

How can anyone top the last 2 post.

Happy Birthday








Enjoy your day









Thor


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nick. Hope you have a great day. Tell Lamar to take you out to dinner.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Nick, have a great day.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REVERIE!!!! HOPE "SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED" TREATS YOU NICE TODAY!!!
MAYBE YOU'LL HAVE A PARTY!!!


















































Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor said:


> How can anyone top the last 2 post.
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> ...


That is why I'm not even going to try....

But I would like to offer a heart felt, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"!

I hope you have a great day!!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Rev!*








I hope you have a great one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*HIP HIP HOORAY !!!!
IT'S REVERIE'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

<img 
[IMG]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happybday.gif


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Reverie!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Hope you had a good B'day, Nick


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> How can anyone top the last 2 post.
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> ...


Tami and Dawn are show offs!







and good at it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How can anyone top the last 2 post.
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> ...


Tami and Dawn are show offs!







and good at it!








[/quote]
Hey! We give lessons for a small fee


----------

